# How much should I charge for doing people's makeup?



## rubu1214 (Apr 2, 2007)

My friends love the makeup I do for them, and they said I should start a business and charge a small fee...but I don't know how small of a fee.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 2, 2007)

I wouldn't know.

My guess is charging by how much MU you'll be using on them and the time it'll take you.

$15-30 sounds reasonable to start up with.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 2, 2007)

ya i would say play it by ear. i would think $15-30 is good to get small jobs and get out there. ummm if its a big group like bride and bridesmaids. i would charge the bride like $45-55 and $25 for every additional b/m. it really depends. but of course you cant charge $150 the first pop!! check out craigslist.com and go to their gig's section. look for make up artists and call them up and get a quote. cuz sometimes your area makes a difference too.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 2, 2007)

Ditto  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the mac ladies at my counters usually charge $30 to $50 depending on the makeup, but they go to your house to do everything.


----------



## rubu1214 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks guyyyys. :yaya:


----------



## Mer0001 (Apr 2, 2007)

I too am starting up a makeup business and had that problem. It really all depends on what services you are performing...ie...a consultation, makeup lesson and full face makeup is going to cost more then just doing the makeup. Brides you can always charge more for b/c you are most likely going to their homes. If you are doing the bridal party as well, you have a discounted rate the more girls you are doing. Also, the cost depends on the makeup you are using. You may want to charge differently if you are doing traditional vs. airbrush, or even the brand of makeup you are using. It cost a lot more to buy a new ES from MAC vs. CoverGirl. I also charge more for eyelashes...both strip and cluster. They can be expensive and I consider them an add on to my regular services.

Hope that helps. I would definitely check out what artists are charging locally. You can only price what the market will bear...that will give you a good indication.


----------



## hs769 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah.. I agree with the others.. I would think $15-30 would be a good start.. Maybe give small discounts if they refer more people to you or something like that..


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jan 17, 2008)

How do you build up a good clientele? Can freelance makeup artists have steady work?

Since I'm in the music industry, I run into alot of photographers doing photo shoots of artists. Should I start with them?

I also have a friend that runs a spa and said she'd give out my name as a reference.

Is there a special way of advertising your services? Craigslist, myspace...?

I'm just wondering if I can make a good career out of this or if it will be more of a part time thing.

Any feedback on making a career with being a freelance makeup artist?


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2008)

do you know if you need a license in your state? you might want to find out before you start advertising. just a suggestion.


----------



## Bexy (Jan 17, 2008)

Good luck with starting up you makeup business. I would love to see some pics of some of the makeup you have done.


----------



## Eyndividoi (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree to kinda research your marketing area; my bachelor's in the area of marketing and I'm currently wading around looking into the pool so I can, too, start up a small business.

I get a lot of inquiries for me to apply lashes and the going rate is from $10-20 or maybe more depending on the quality of hairs foud in the lash, etc. But, with me just starting off, my initial fee is right below the minimum; I'm not sure if I should have $10 as the baseline though.

I would love to become a freelance makeup artist but I'm not sure how to go about it.

But, it's a great business to get in because you're helping women feel awesome about themselves!


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jan 17, 2008)

This is what my state (Colorado) says about licensing:

esthetics isn't makeup artistry, is it? It's more about the skin, I think. ??


----------



## Aprill (Jan 18, 2008)

Not much if you don't have a license.....


----------

